# Will I "mess up" my GSP pup if....



## burdy (Feb 7, 2010)

I take him squirrel hunting? My father thinks that may ruin him in some way for training later. I honestly have no idea since I am an amateur trainer. As I have said before, I will mainly be using him for ducks, so I would like to get him used to just sitting still when asked and retrieving whatever it is I shoot. Bad idea?


----------



## BurdDawg (Feb 7, 2010)

Different people have different ideas of what they want their dog to do..If it's set and retreive to me it wouldn't matter if it was squirrels , ducks , doves or that ever. What I wouldn't want is to be quail hunting and have a dog up in the woods thinking he a squirrel dog , Same as most rabbit hunters or coon hunters don't want there dogs to run deer,,


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 7, 2010)

I would hate to see what a wounded squirrel would do to his face as well.


----------



## Jim P (Feb 7, 2010)

Things like that mess up the breed, just my opinion. If you want a dog that  is used for ducks get a retriever, that can hold up to the cold water etc.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 7, 2010)

I had one catch a squirrel today .


----------



## burdy (Feb 7, 2010)

Jim P said:


> Things like that mess up the breed, just my opinion. If you want a dog that  is used for ducks get a retriever, that can hold up to the cold water etc.



If I am not mistaken aren't GSP's "versatile" hunting dogs? Bred to hunt fur and feather? As cold as it gets in GA, I don't think it would be any problem, especially with a vest when it comes to ducks....


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Feb 7, 2010)

The breed is what ya make of it


----------



## Jim P (Feb 7, 2010)

Your right the breed is what you make of it, my point is if your not going to bird hunt why get a bird dog, and yes they are versatile, and each to what ever they want, you can use any dog to hunt squirrel, but not any dog to hunt quail, that is why there are bird dogs, and retrievers, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. I'm not getting down on you I'm just stateing my opinion.


----------



## george hancox (Feb 7, 2010)

I wounder if you understand what versitile is in the euro hunt.I have a gsp and I know what he can and can't do I guess you have to find out what the breed is for.Jim gave his opinon and a good one.If you are a good versitile trainer I am sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## burdy (Feb 7, 2010)

Like I said, Im new at this. I bought the GSP because I wanted options and a hunting partner that I could take with me through as many different hunting seasons as possible. Im sure I am overconfident that I can get him to hunt anything I want, but thats the obsessive compulsive in me. I of course would like to bird hunt with him, but living in North Ga, and being a complete virgin when it comes to hunting quail, it will likely not happen often. I'll keep him off squirrels though since that seems to be the consensus. Guess Ill use my Chihuahua for that...he trees them. Only problem is he would be in the next county after the first gun shot. I dont want this to turn into a breed war or anything cause I know how quickly those start. You guys have FAR more experience than I, Im just here to learn.


----------



## george hancox (Feb 7, 2010)

You have a great dog for grouse too.You live close enough to nc to get in some good grouse hunting there.I am sure tenn has grouse in some of there mountains and if we can get the gov to let us do some work here in ga. we'll get back to where we wre once apone a time.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 8, 2010)

Those dogs know when it's time to turn it on , I think you'd be fine .


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 8, 2010)

It would be fine. Dogs learn when to chase squirrels or rabbits and when to get serious and chase birds. Got a French Brittany that goes squirrel and rabbit hunting several times a year and at only 3 yrs. old he's starting to become a great grouse dog and handles pheasants nicely too. I've never seen him leave bird scent for fur.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 8, 2010)

My dog chases squirrels in the yard but it doesnt affect her bird hunting.  I would make sure the dog knows its a bird dog first though before taking it squirrel hunting regularly.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 8, 2010)

Just curious if any of you guys have had your dogs get distracted on pigs? 

IME it seems like some dogs just have a natural interest in them. Wondering if that's been the case with any of your bird dogs?


----------



## zzweims (Feb 8, 2010)

Supercracker said:


> Just curious if any of you guys have had your dogs get distracted on pigs?
> 
> IME it seems like some dogs just have a natural interest in them. Wondering if that's been the case with any of your bird dogs?



Most of mine prefer birds to all else--because I do.  But I've got one male weim that is ga ga for hogs.  He even bays on track.  In the past, it didn't bother me, and I actually used him to track some pigs, but a few years ago he caught and killed a small sow.  Fortunately, he wasn't hurt.  But since that time, I discourage him from hogs.

I use all of them for squirrels, rabbits, and tracking deer.  It doesn't mess up their bird hunting at all.


----------



## bobman (Feb 8, 2010)

> I use all of them for squirrels, rabbits, and tracking deer. It doesn't mess up their bird hunting at all.



I agree with ZZ 

I've also hunted and killed deer over mine as well , when I'm hunting where thats not legal I just call them back.


----------



## jbrown50 (Feb 13, 2010)

I float hunt ducks and squirrels with my lab in the boat...he will retrieve both.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 13, 2010)

I have had  Weimaraners that I took squirrel hunting.   One  got to like it a lot and became pretty good at treeing them.

He was trained to retrieve what I told him to retrieve, and not to retrieve anything that I didn't tell him to retrieve.

If I told you what he really did on a squirrel hunt, you wouldn't believe me.

My thought is that as long as you are spending time with a dog, and working with him there is very little that you can do that will "mess him up."


----------



## Henpecked (Feb 13, 2010)

The gun goes boom, the hunter says fetch, and the dog goes and gets it.  The dog is just playing a game.   

GSP's are great dogs.  The only thing about the so called versatile breeds, such as a Brittany, GSP, Vizsla, etc. is that they tend to be lean.  The cold water can be dangerous for them if you don't take care of the dog during each hunt and condition them to water.  I would even take a towel to dry him off.  If you discover your GSP wants to run the bank to take a shorter swim then I say you should let him.  Don't worry if he doesn't work like he's in a field trial.   Freezing water will mess with your dog's head more than a squirrel.


----------



## burdy (Feb 13, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> If I told you what he really did on a squirrel hunt, you wouldn't believe me.



Try me.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 13, 2010)

burdy said:


> Try me.



Yeah. because his comment really gets the imagination going overtime!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 13, 2010)

Supercracker said:


> Yeah. because his comment really gets the imagination going overtime!



Coming from a man covered with blood and a hog over his shoulder.  I gotta' say, I wanna' know too.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 13, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Coming from a man covered with blood and a hog over his shoulder.  I gotta' say, I wanna' know too.



A wise man once said 

"We all come into this world screaming, bloody and naked. If life is lived correctly this will not stop at birth"

hehehe


----------

